# Hitachi M12V, 3 ¼ Hp, Plunge Router



## GaryK

Nice review.


----------



## affyx

Very thorough review - thanks!


----------



## MarkM

Good review. I have this router mounted in my router table as well. It is a great router. The only issue I have in my table is that I can't raise the bit above the table to make changing the bit easy. I need to invest in a bent wrench to facilitate this.


----------



## boboswin

Hi Mark: 
You're right about the wrench .
I made mine from a spare open end from a clearance counter. 
I find it usefull for locking in my cope and stick bits from under the table as well as there is no room between the insert and the bit to do this from up top.


----------



## dataman

Mikes Tools has offset router wrenches
They have them for a few different routers.
Their picture is pretty poor but the wrenches are great to use on with a router table.
Woodcraft has them also but no pictures and they are more expensive
I have been poking around adn found some for $14.90+ at Summerfields and they have good pictures too!


----------



## boboswin

I feel a gloat comming on… mine was 99 cents. <g>
Now I gotta make a "wedgie" for the collet locking nut. 
It's a PIA to hold on to and tighten the bur at the same time.
Bob


----------



## MinnesotaMick

I concur..have had mine for years and it has done heavy duty work, and never coughed..a fine router..


----------



## EagleLakeWoodworking

I love my Hitachi M12V. Makes me wonder why they don't make this router anymore. From what I understand, they stopped last year.

I motorized the lift on mine:
http://www.eaglelakewoodworking.com/index.htm?motorizedrouterlift/mrl_master.htm


----------



## MooreMichael

Good review!
Thanks.


----------

